# Lucky guy



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

And that's why I never work over an open lane. 

Plenty of room to re-route traffic onto the shoulder here, a very avoidable accident.

I wear my harness EVERY TIME, even if I'm not in the roadway, it's all about developing good habits. Complacency will kill you.
Good thing he was wearing his.

I'm glad he's OK.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Signal1 said:


> And that's why I never work over an open lane.
> 
> Plenty of room to re-route traffic onto the shoulder here, a very avoidable accident.
> 
> ...


Exactly ! If it comes down to it, and you can't re-route, shut er down (the road OR the job).

Glad he's OK too ... could have been much worse.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The video is crazy. Apparently they didn’t have proper signage and traffic cones up but, still, if you see a bucket truck at the side of the road you slow down and put your head on a swivel.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Incredible.


----------



## Journey 2 Master (Mar 11, 2019)

What an amazing snapshot. That poor guy, its crazy you never think about getting nailed by a moving truck when being an electrician. Keep your heads up sparkies...snakes in the grass everywhere it seems.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

in our township if the guys are working on an overhead line like that they just need to call the 911 dispatch or police and request traffic control 

we fire police are glad to help them out.
this should be done everywhere anyway.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

great pic.


----------

